# Donor found and scared



## Dell Boy (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi All,

Just a quickie, DW just phoned and said clinic had found a donor, OK with doing it but cost is really worrying, up to £43K in dept because of previous treatments plus about £5K owing anyway, this really is last chance, any ideas as to how to keep costs down and should be go for it, wife says not to start until July/August to give her oppotunity to earn some money but that will only give maybe £1500 but thats better than nothing, advice please girls, really aprreciate it, its head vs heart very clearly i think, we're at CRM London by the way, last time we did DE and it worked for a day then miscarriage!!
tHANKS

Dell Boy


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

hi Dell Boy,

I followed your journey through the last treatment and was so sorry to hear about your wife's miscarriage - I hope you are both feeling stronger now   

Personally I'd say go for it!  The difference between owing £43k and £48k isn't that huge in the grand scheme of things and I honestly believe that when you get that sticky BFP you won't care about the extra £5k.  If you're anything like me, if you don't go for it you'll always be wondering "what if".

Wishing you massive amounts of good luck and fingers crossed that you'll be posting on the donor bumps and babies thread very soon      

Pippi xx


----------

